# Help, need to figure out which headset this Trek needs.



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

picked up this Trek, 2008 Alpha 1.5 frame but it didn't have the headset parts and rear der. hanger.
I have figured out the hanger but not to sure on the headset, looks like it's in integrated design, but have found some info that suggests semi integrated design.
Hoping someon here may have some info, I can get better pics of just the headtube if needed but including a pic of the frame for reference.

thanks

well was going to post a pic but the uploader doesnt' seem to be working for me..


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Dia-compe is2 ahead 1-1/8inch.


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

THanks, found a pic of one close enough to figure out that was the type aswell.. helped that it had the part number in the pic.





202cycle said:


> Dia-compe is2 ahead 1-1/8inch.


----------

